# Quel format d'exportation faut-il choisir sur Eyetv ?



## psgfan (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'aurais besoin de vos conseil.
J'utilise depuis peu le logiciel eyeTV 3 pour enregistrer la Tnt
Quel est le meilleur format d'exportation pour l'apple Tv 2010 selon vous ?

il me donne entre autre le choix entre :

Apple TV (mais je pense que c'est pour l'ancienne version)
HD 720p
H.264
HDV 720p
MPEG-4

l'idée est d'avoir la meilleur image et son possible


Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci d'avance

++


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

D'ailleurs mieux encore, quand on pourra installer l'application EyeTV, qui est disponible sur l'AppStore, on pourra avoir la TV en live sur son AppleTV ! Vivement ce temps béni ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Octobre 2010)

Je pense qu'une conversion au format iPad ou Apple TV sera la meilleure solution. Mais je me souviens que le bouton d'export Apple TV avait été remplacé par l'iPad, tu n'as pas de mise a jour?


----------



## psgfan (16 Octobre 2010)

J'ai tjrs le bouton Apple tv.
Suis en train d'exporter dans ce format pour essayer.
L'exportation en h264 ne passe pas sur l'Apple tv.
Y'a t'il d'ailleurs un moyen d'automatiser l'exportation vers le format Apple tv a la manière de l'exportation vers iPhone ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Octobre 2010)

Bah si tu as le bouton Apple TV tu clic dessus, la nouvelle sait lire les fichiers destinés a l'ancienne.


----------



## psgfan (16 Octobre 2010)

En fait la préoccupation est de profiter au mieux des capacités de l'apple tv 2.
Je me demandais si il n'y avait pas de formats d'exportation plus optimisés avec la nouvelle version.
Pour l'automisation, as tu une astuce ou est-ce réservé a l'iphone et iPad ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Octobre 2010)

Tu veux dire automatisation de la copie sitôt l'enregistrement terminé? C'est dans les réglages du logiciel, mais l'export iPad est de même qualité que l'export Apple TV je crois.


----------



## psgfan (16 Octobre 2010)

Tout a fait c ce que je cherche a faire.
Si la qualité est la même ça règlerait effectivement la question


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Octobre 2010)

Et bien fait l'essai et voit si ça te convient!


----------



## psgfan (16 Octobre 2010)

Apres verification le format d'exportation ipad est en resolution 960*720 vs 1280*720 pour le format apple Tv.


----------



## pampelune (22 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux me confirmer quels réglages tu as choisi finalement ?
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, mais quand je fais un export AppleTV, l'image ne prend pas tout l'écran de ma TV.


----------



## psgfan (22 Janvier 2011)

pampelune a dit:


> Tu peux me confirmer quels réglages tu as choisi finalement ?
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, mais quand je fais un export AppleTV, l'image ne prend pas tout l'écran de ma TV.



Salut,

je n'utilise finalement plus eyetv pour la conversion mais Turbo.H264 du meme éditeur (j'avais des bugs au niveau audio qui a priori sont connus avec Eyetv)
j'utilise le format "AppleTV" sur Turbo.264

++


----------



## pampelune (22 Janvier 2011)

Ah dommage. Je ne comprends rien. J'ai des enregistrements eyetv qui ne sont pas dans la même résolution. Pourtant cest la même chaîne et le même programme (une série )! 
Résultat Ma tv m affiche du 4/3...


----------



## psgfan (23 Janvier 2011)

Tu as essayé le format "ipad" ?
Tu es sure de ne pas avoir sélectionné par erreur un autre format d'exportation ?
Sinon n'hesite pas a laisser un message sur le forum elgato.

++


----------



## pampelune (23 Janvier 2011)

Je vais refaire qques tests. Certains marchent d'autres pas...il doit y avoir un truc.


----------

